# كيـــــــــــف تصـــــــمم !!! .. هااااااااام جدااااااااااا



## ayman el5ateb (17 نوفمبر 2009)

المحاضره دي لدكتور يسري عزام 
  دكتور بقسم الهندسه المعماريه جامعة الاسكندرية 
  الكلام ده مهم جدااااااا وبيشرح ازاي تبدأ التفكير في اي مشروع

  الموضوع مش منقول 
 هو الشرح للدكتور يسري 
 انا بس جمعت الصور ورفعتها والكلام للمحاضره
 
  انا عملته قبل كده في كذا منتدى للاهميه

 وان شاء الله يعجبكم ونستفيد كلنا

  ============================

  اى مشروع يمكن تنظيم عناصرة الى اجزاء رئيسية وهذا يساعدك على التعامل مع المبنى كأجزاء او كتل تتجمع جنب بعض او فوق بعض او كلاهما المهم نعرف حجم كل جزء علشان كدة تحت مكتوب نسبة مئوية لمساحة كل جزء رئيسى وكل جزء داخلة العناصر اللتى تتبع هذا الجزء بمساحاتها او بعدد الكراسى لو مسرج او مدرج او كافيتريا او مطعم وفى النهاية اجمالى المسطح مع الوضع فى الاعتبار ان هناك مساحتين الاول مساحة المبانى المغلقة والثانية مساحة الفراغات الخارجية مثل انتظار السيارات والممرات الخارجية والحدائق وهكذا

  على سبيل المثال لو حاجه زي كده











 مهم جدا التعرف على الموقع لان هذا يساعد على حسن توقيع وتوجية المبنى او مجموعة المبانى ولعل اهم الدراسات التى يجب ان تؤخذ فى الاعتبار العناصر المكتوبة فالمداخل الرئيسية والفرعية للمعمارى مطلق الحرية فى اختيار الشوارع التى تقع عليها تلك المداخل لكن الموجود على هذا الشكل ما هو الا مثال وليس نظرية معمارية بالاضافة الى اهمية العناصر الاخرى الممثلة فى النقل والمرور وحركة الشمس صيفا وشتاءا لان هذا يساعد على حسن توزيع عناصر المبنى وتوجيهه التوجيه المناسب لاستخدامات المبنى











 من الدراسات الهامة الدراسة البصرية وان نضع فى اعتبارنا شكل المبنى من اكثر من زاوية من الشوارع المحيطة وايضا من المفيد اننا ندرس الزوايا البصرية من المبنى نفسة للمناطق المحيطة بموقع المشروع علشان لو فية عنصر حلو (حدائق او آثار ) ممكن ندخل الكلام دة بصريا فى الاعتبار اننا نفتح مسطحات زجاجية مثلا نحو هذا العنصر الايجابى -اذا الدراسة البصرية من برة لجوة وايضا من داخل المبنى الى مايحيط المبنى










 هناك علاقة قوية بين نوعية مداخل المبنى او مجموعة المبانى فى المشروع لانه يوجد مدخل او مداخل رئيسية للمشروع ومدخل مثلا فى اى بى وهناك مدخل او مداخل خدمة او مدخل عاملين او او او تبعا لنوعية المبنى وايضا يجب دراسة نوعية الشوارع هناك شوارع رئيسية واخرى فرعية ثانوية وايضا اتجاهات حركة السيارات ودخولها وخروجها من ارض المشروع











 من العناصر الهامة فى التصميم هى الشكل - وانت متخذ القرار فى اختيار شكل المبنى زى اللبس بالظبط لما آجى اخرج بأفتح الدولاب بلاقى عندى بدلة او قميص وبنطلون او تى شيرت اكيد مش حتلبس كل دول لكن حتختار حاجة منهم - ايضا التصميم يجب ان تختار شكل من الاشكال بصورة مبدئية يتم تطويرها مع مراحل التصميم كما سنرى فى الصور اللى بعد كدة














 من حيث الشكل يمكن اختيار الشكل الدائرى ولكن تطور التفكير ممكن ان يتطور مثلما هو مبين فى الاشكال المتتالية المبينة فى الصورة بمعنى ان الشكل او المبنى الدائرى يمكن ان يحتوى على فناء داخلى او يقسم بعد ذلك الى جزئين منفصلين والجزئين احركهما بحيث يكون الشكل عبارة عن جزئين متقابلين او فى ظهر بعض مثل الشكلين الأخيرين











 ممكن اختيار شكل المبنى بحيث يكون يكون مربع فى البداية ولكن التطور فى التفكير كما هو مبين فى الصورة بحيث يمكننى تقسيم الشكل الى مبنيين او مثلثين يربطهما ممر مسقوف بسقف زجاجى تأكيدا على الفصل الى مثلثين ولكن الشكل العام للمبنى مازال مسيطر علية فى مجملة الشكل المربع لكن مع تحريك المثلثين اصبح شكل آخر او يتم تقسيم المربع الى مربع صغير وآخر على شكل إل بالانجليزى ويتم التقريب او البعد بين جزئى المبنى مع الربط بينهما بممر كما هو مبين فى الشكلين الأخيرين












 يمكن من البداية التعامل مع مبنيين او جزئين كلاهما يتخذ الشكل المربع والشكلين هنا متساويين فى الأبعاد ولكن نلاحظ اختلاف التأثير فى كل شكل بأختلاف العلاقة بين المربعين المتقابلين تماما او متقابلين مع التحريك او مربع على زاوية 45 ومتصل مع المربع الثانى اما فى احد اركانة او على ممر رابط بين المربعين بالرغم من اختلاف زواياهم











 هنا المصمم اتخذ القرار من البداية يأختيار شكل المربع فى المبنيين او الجزئين مع اخنلاف ابعادهم اى غير متساويين فى الابعاد او مثلا استخدام شكلين مختلفين مثل المربع مع الدائرة واختلاف العلاقة الهندسية بينهما فمرة العلاقة بينهما وقوع مركز الدائرة عند احد اركان المربع او ان العلاقة الهندسية تتمثل فى اتحاد الشكلين فى محور واحد مار بمركز الدائرة وتلاقى اضلاع المربع اما الشكل العلوى على اليمين فيبين امكانية استخدام ثلاث اجزاء مترابطين لنفس المبنى والاجزاء الثلاثة تعبر عن الشكل المربع ولكن مع اختلاف ابعاد كل مربع عن الآخرين












 الكتلة ثلاثية الابعاد هى الأخرى من العناصر الهامة عند دراسة تصميم المبنى فمثلا الشكل المربع ثنائى الابعاد يمكن رؤيته فى البعد الثالث على انه مكعب او هرم رباعى اوهرم مربع ناقص اى ان فى البعد الثالث شكل المبنى يختلف فى كل مرة تماما - ايضا الشكل الدائرى يمكن ترجمته فى البعد الثالث على انه اسطوانة او كرة او مخروط كامل او مخروط ناقص وهكذا










 شكل المربعين ثنائى الابعاد يمكن ترجمتهما فى البعد الثالث على اساس ان المربعين متساويين فى الارتفاع او المربع الصغير اقل فى الارتفاع او العكس وواضح انه فى كل مرة التأثير مختلف ما بين التعادل او هيمنة التأثير الرأسى او الأفقى فى الكتل التى يدرسها المصمم من هنا يتضح ايضا قدرة المعمارى على اعطاء تأثيرات مختلفة عند دراسته لكتل المبنى وعدم اكتفاء الطالب بدراسة شكل المبنى ثنائى الابعاد ثم يضطر الى اسقاط المبنى لكى نرسم الواجهات الخارجية وعدم وجود الوقت الكافى لدراسة الواجهات لان الطالب اهمل ذلك طول فترة المشروع وهى نقطة ضعف غالبية الطلبة عند تسليم المشروعات قبل التحكيم











 امثلة اخرى تبين اختلاف شكل المبنى فى كل مرة بالرغم من ان المربعين هما نفس الشكل ثنائى الابعاد فيمكن ان ندرس المبنى على اساس وجود كتلة مائلة او منحنية كما هو مبين فى الصورة وهى امثلة تبين امكانية سيطرة الطالب على الشكل الخارجى للمبنى المراد تصميمة واستقرارة فى نفس الوقت على الشكل العام للواجهات الخارجية نتيجة لدراسته للمبنى ثلاثى الأبعاد وعدم الاكتفاء بالدراسة ثنائية الأبعاد













 من الدراسات الهامة ايضا فى تصميم المبنى دراسة الفراغات الموجودة بالمبنى والممثلة فى المسطحات الزجاجية والفتحات الموجودة بالمبنى والاشكال المبينة هى بعض الامثلة لمعالجة وتصميم مبنى على شكل مكعب ولكن نتيجة لاستخدام الفتحات والمسطحات الزجاجية اختلف تأثير المبنى تماما من شكل الى آخر ما بين التركيز البصرى نحو جزء محدد هو الفتحة الدائرية فى الشكل رقم 1 او التعادل البصرى فى الشكل رقم 2 او وضوح التأثير الافقى او الرأسى فى فتحات الشكل رقم 4 او التباين الشديد ما بين واجهتى المبنى الخالى من الفتحات فى احدى الواجهات وسيطرة الزجاج فى الواجهة الاخرى والمبين فى الشكل رقم 5 اما الشكل رقم 6 فيبين سيطرة الزجاج بالكامل على كتلة المبنى وذلك فى حالة رغبة المصمم فى انعكاس صورة المبانى المحيطة على واجهات المينى المصمم













 بالاضافة الى اهمية الشكل والكتلة ثلاثية الابعاد والفتحات والمسطحات الزجاجية تأتى ثلاث عناصر هامة جدا فى تصميم المبنى وواجهاتة الخارجية وهى اختيار المواد والألوان والملمس لان لكل مادة ملمس وايضا لكل مبنى الملمس المميز له ما بين الناعم عند استخدام االزجاج والرخام والالومنيوم وما بين الدفء عند استخدام الطوب والحجر والخشب وما الى ذلك - كذلك اختيار المسطحات والاتجاة الرأسى او الافقى او المائل او المنحنى فى الاختلاف مابين مواد الواجهة الواحدة تأثيرات لانهاية لها ومتعددة التأثير فى الواجهات الخارجية للمبنى وشكلة الخارجى ثلاثى الابعاد اى المنظور الخارجى للمبنى









​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي المحاضرة و طريقة العرض المميزة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أيمن، مشاركة متميزة جدا، تستحق عليها كل التقدير


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ayman el5ateb (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على المرور ويارب الكل يستفيد


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله محاضرة ممتازة
جزى الله ملقيها وعارضها كل خير


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندس
الدكتور يسري عزام من أفضل الأساتذه
ساعد دفعتي كلها لما كنا طلبه بالرغم أنه لم يكن يدرسنا حيث أننا جامعه القاهره 
بارك الله فيك
محاضره قيمه


----------



## حسام عبدالله (18 نوفمبر 2009)

عرض مميز جدا وبارك الله في ملقي المحاضره وفي ناقلها لنا 
ونتمى مشاركات رائعه مشابهه 
ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## ammaid_2000 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع وعرض مميز بارك الله للدكتور يسري ولك


----------



## m.massad (18 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (18 نوفمبر 2009)

والله مميزة بكافة المقاييس ماشاء الله عليك تسلم اناملك للنقلها نتمتى التزيود من هذه المحضرات على صفحات المنتدى مع الشكر الجزيل لك حياك الله


----------



## عادل أبوالعلا (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا , أنا ممتن لك جدا , فهذا الموضوع هو حجر الزاوية بالنسبة لأي معماري
وأكرر شكري


----------



## raafat_dh2 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

يا سلام موضوع مفيد جدا وقيم بالمعلومات . الله يبارك بيك يا أستاذ


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت يثبت و يكون نواة لمحاضرات أخري حول التصميم


----------



## Alinajeeb (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك محاضرة قيمة


----------



## يزن العرابي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور ع الاضافه و الله يجعلها في ميزان جسناتك


----------



## معمارالشام (19 أبريل 2010)

كلام عفى اكل عليه الدهر وشرب اخي الكريم وعموما تستحق الشكر على المجهود


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله لكما وفيكما اخى الكريم وننتظر المزيد وعلى فكرة انا مهندس مدنى ولكنى محب للرسم والعمارة


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (19 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أيمن، مشاركة متميزة جدا، تستحق عليها كل التقدير.مشكوووورة جدا*​


----------



## روعه (19 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه 
موضوع روعه جد


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (19 أبريل 2010)

معمار الشام

واضح جدا أنك تمتلك ثقافة معمارية فوق المستوى بحيث ترى أن هذه المعلومات قد أكل عليها الدهر وشرب.... نتمنى منك أن تفيد الجميع بما لديك، حتى تخرجهم من ظلمات الجهل إلى نور المعرفة التي تتمتع بها أنت.

أعتقد أخي الكريم أن أسلوب الخطاب الذي تطرحه هنا هو الذي أكل عليه الدهر وشرب، والمكان اليوم للمعلومة الموثقة، قدم ما عندك من جديد ومفيد، لنقارنه بما قدمه أخونا أيمن، وأترك الخيار والقناعات للأعضاء كي يحكموا للأجدر والأفضل.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الحبيب أيمن جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك محاضرة قيمة يشكر الدكتور عليها وموضوعك مميز ومرتب تقبل تحياتي ودمت بخير وبانتظار المزيد من المشاركات القيمة.


----------



## architect one (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الأخ ayman بارك الله بك
مشاركة غاية بالروعة وشرح مبسط ومتسلسل وواضح يمكن أن يرقى بالفكر والتحليل المعماري للمشروع بشكل ممنهج ومتكامل يؤدي الى نضوج للفكرة المعمارية والترابط وعدم التضارب بين الوظيفة وجمال الكتلة للمشروع
أخوك architect one


----------



## aghilasse (1 فبراير 2013)

الله يجزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك يالجنة هذي مدة وانا ايحث عن هذه المسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسساعدة ربي يفرحك في قرة عينك اذا امكن كتاب لاتعمق في الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## arch-concept (3 فبراير 2013)

شرح رائع وبطريقة مبسطة
شكرا على المحاضرة
​


----------



## dexter1621 (5 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جميل ..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashraf galal (7 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك ..العرض رائع ومميز


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (7 فبراير 2013)

مجهود لا يستهان فيه جزاك الله عنا خير الجزا


----------

